# anyone ever experience anything paranormal?



## free jonboat (Aug 15, 2010)

ive always felt like there was something in my house. odd things have always happened but here lately it has gotten worse. the raido just turns itself on, the brand new tv and cable box just turns off, the dog looks right at the wall and howls. when my brother was a baby, his room was right overtop of my parents. my brothers crib was in the middle of the room and mty parents would always hear a knocking sound on the wall coming from his room. i sometimes watch tv when no one else is home and my door upstairs will open when it is latched close so it cant be the wind. and a few years age i woke up in the middle of the night just to see a young boy and girl watching me from the door way and it WASNT a dream, i know for sure it was real. when we built our shed we were runing the electrical wires and hit an old septic tank which means there was obviously a house there before that. upon further research, we found that there were 2 houses on our property before we built ours. any ways, i was just wondering, aneone else ever experience anything paranormal or have any ghostly encounters?


----------



## perchin (Aug 15, 2010)

:shock: when there's something strange..... in your neighboor-hood.... who ya gonna call...

just kidding :lol: 

can't say I've ever dealt with anything like that before.


----------



## redbug (Aug 15, 2010)

the determination is to whether your home is haunted is... is not very easy. what I meant to say was it might very well be a poltergeist intrusion instead of a classic haunting.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 15, 2010)

im not gonna sleep well tonight...bullets, bombs and bad guys, i can deal with. Ghosts, not my thing!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 15, 2010)

That's creepy. I haven't had any myself but my brother once lived in a house where doors opened and lights came on. My ex once worked at a place that was an old mansion. The caretaker lived in the "tower" and often reported the lights coming on in the main building at night. I'm not sure I personally believe in this stuff but I do believe in the possibility of it being true. I'm sure there are all kinds of things that are real in spite of the fact that we can't see or understand them...


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have only had one experience out of the ordinary. I was sitting at my mom and dads neighbors house one afternoon. There was a little electric candle light on the table next to me. It flicked on and off 3 or 4 times. I didnt think anything of it until I looked down and it was unplugged.


----------



## Zum (Aug 16, 2010)

Just a little to freaky for me.
Wonder if it would help or hurt the re sale of the house...


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 16, 2010)

Our first house had similar characteristics. It was built in the 20's and one family lived there for her whole life. 

A few months after we moved in, I was walking down to the basement and I found dried blood along the walls - streaking along them as if pointing to the basement. Really weird but I figured we just hadn't noticed it after we moved in becuase we were always carrying stuff up or down the stairs. Then it got weirder...
The basement had an extremely creapy feeling - the hair on your neck would immediatly stand up. There was a room in one corner with a latch/lock on the outside of it. Switches for the lights were on the outside of the room, and it was all painted black. I'm hoping it was a darkroom as all the small window was blacked out and it was built floor to ceiling. It was so weird feeling, we never even stacked stuff against the ousside of that wall. And never stored anything inside of it. There was 'newer' cement in one corner of it, but I was not about to start digging it up.

We would hear creaking all the time, but didn't think anything of it - after all, we heard that old houses just creak. It was like someone was walking around. One morning I heard walking upstairs and figured my wife had come back for something, I called to her but no answer, So I glanced outside and her car was gone... Just then I heard walking and a door closed! Yikes, I went to investigate and cleared all the rooms and part of the walkin in attic. Figrued it was nothing so I went back down stairs. A few minutes later I heard walking again, a door creaking open, then closing. This time I went back armed and was clearing the rooms. I checked my kids room then closed the door behind me. I cleared the rest then entered the small walkin attic space I had ignored before, of course I couldn't see around a few boxes which could easily hide a person, so I'm trying to get an angle around the box when I heard running accross the floor, the door I closed earlier opend up then slammed shut. Just about crapped my pants, but there was no one visible in the upstairs. 

One night when my firstborn was sleeping upstairs, we heard a crash in her room - like a huge chandalier fell to the floor. My wife and I looked at each other and raced to her room, to find her sleeping peacefuly with nothing disturbed anywhere upstairs. Craziest thing ever.

There were more stories, but these were most memorable. We sold that house after 2 years.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 16, 2010)

yep, Kinda keep it to myself mostly. Better not mess with that stuff [-X


----------



## free jonboat (Aug 16, 2010)

i read everybodys replies about an hour ago. as im reading, the raido turns its self on and guess whats playing..."only the good die young"  i got out of the house as soon as i could :?


----------



## poolie (Aug 16, 2010)

Wouldn't be a problem for me... at the first sign of something weird like that happening the for sale would going up in the front yard.

Will, I can't believe you lived in that house for two years. I'd be totally creeped out.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 16, 2010)

My cousin loves these guys https://www.syfy.com/ghosthunters/, not me though I believe even watching/reading ghost stories is an invitation for a haunting! Supposedly they investigate said hauntings by eliminating all the things that could cause the troubles, Example: faulty wiring could cause lights to flicker, turn on/turn off or a rooms air flow could cause doors to slam ect.............. Id contact them and see if maybe they would be interested in checking things out


----------



## fender66 (Aug 16, 2010)

I grew up in a house that I KNEW had something else about it. Never could explain it for the 18 years I lived there. Slept with a pillow at the bottom of my bed, under the sheets as another layer at my feet. ALWAYS slept on my back for 18 years. I could tell you lots of stories that happened yet, NEVER brought it up to anyone else, but was ALWAYS freaked out. Wasn't until my parents sold the house and a couple years had passed. We heard the people that bought the house had people in to get rid of the ghosts/poltergeists (whatever you call them). THEN, my mother spoke up and said she always felt we were not alone in that house too. Made the hair on my neck stand up. I couldn't believe that she was quiet for 20+ years! Nobody was ever hurt, but apparently the people that bought the house were not as "liked" as we were. WOW...makes my hair stand up now.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 16, 2010)

My first ship (WWII/Korean War vintage) was haunted. Going up forward to make nightly rounds at sea was always a hair-raiser for me. There were sounds coming from inside the bosun locker (room) like someone was chipping paint. When you got near the door the hammering would stop. Only happened at sea at night, even with very calm seas. In the fireroom after hours, during "cold iron" (tied to the pier), the port side watertight door would open, there would be footsteps across the catwalk, they'd stop at the top of the ladder for a moment, pause (there was no one standing there), and then walk across the catwalk and exit the stbd watertight door. I used to go down there and visit a buddy of mine while he was on watch on the lower level. I got a brand new ship after that tour


----------



## pamountainman (Aug 16, 2010)

When we were taking care of my wife's grandmother(she was dying), her house felt real creepy. While lying in bed one night, you could feel something just inches from your face, just staring at you. My wife's uncle is a preacher, and said there was something in that house that hated him, and he rarley stayed there. I've been to war, and I work out in the middle of nowhere from midnite till 8, and you couldn't pay me to go into that basement. 

The house was built on the edge of Bushy Run battlefield, maybe has something to do with it? When her grandmother passed, the evil had left, and it seems like a normal house now.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you guys for real???????


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 16, 2010)

I hate threads like this :shock: 

I've always hoped that one day someone would discover something about old wiring that gives a charge to the air, explaining the neck hair thing. No such luck :roll: 


I've gotten lucky, with nothing legitimate to report. My parents' first house had some crazy stuff going on, but I wasn't around yet.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 16, 2010)

My dad told us a story about an incident while he was in the Korean War. His unit was in a bunker one night, and he looked in the doorway and saw a vision of his mother (she was still alive), and she said "Harry, get out". He got his buddies out right before an artillery round hit the bunker and destroyed it.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 16, 2010)

I have not seen a ghost before, but I have given them many chances to show themselves to me. I hear stories about haunted houses but have yet to get a ghost to show himself to me. I am told that the ghost are apparently afraid of me and will not come out until I leave. They all say they came out after I left. I have even slept in cemeteries and no luck. I think it would be cool to see or hear a ghost.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, I forgot about the old house my mom grew up in. My granddad added on a garage, bathroom and bedroom, back when everyone lived there (way before my time). My aunt was given the 'new' room. And years later when I stayed there, I was given that room since it was so far away from my parents room and I was the oldest. As far as I know, we were the only two people to live in 'the room"
Let me start by saying I have never been afraid of the dark or scared of the boggie man. But that room scared the crap out of me. I'd have nightmares that seemed to come true in that room. One particular night, I woke up to a noise, not sure what. Then I had to use the jon, but I was certain someone was in the corner of the room. I could feel them there, I heard breathing... I worked up the courage to flip on the lignt and nothing. I went to the bathroom and heard noises out side the door near the garage. I opened the door and all was dark, but I was sure I left the light on in my room. As I was walking the 5-10 feet to my room, I heard something behind me. Being a kid, I beelined for the bed and threw the covers over my head, as I hit bed, something else came from the corner of my room and crashed into the wall above me. I was certain I was dead. Stayed with my head buried in the covers for a LONG time. Finally worked up the courage to get the light on again. I checked the wall but nothing was there... The light stayed on for the rest of the night. 
Years later, I was talking to my aunt and she swore terrible things must have happend on that land years ago. She said that room was haunted. There were time when she was not able to move her body or call out, just held down with an intense pressure. Her radio and TV would come on and go off by themselves. One time she said her TV came on to 'The exorcist" and she was not able to turn it off or get out of the room till it was over. This is a 40+ year old normal woman saying these things. 
My uncle (her brother) swears to this day that a fire demon jumped out of the fire, danced on the hearth, then ran into that side of the house and disappeared. 
That house no longer stands as years later it somehow caught fire and burned to the ground.

NO JOKE!


----------



## arkansasnative (Aug 17, 2010)

oooohhh thats creepy man!

about 10 years ago my great grandma and great grandpa passed away within a couple of months of each other, leaving behind their daughter who had always lived with them to take care of them, to live in the house by herself. its an older house in a small farm community outside of town that consists mostly of my relatives. after they passed my great aunt would claim she would hear noises and doors slamming. she would go into the living room to find chairs rocking back and forth or spinning and things would go missing then appear somewhere strange later. things have settled down over the years and she still lives in the house...


----------



## Sinker (Aug 17, 2010)

My only paranormal experience: I once was lost, but now am found....was blind, but now I see!


----------



## shamoo (Aug 17, 2010)

I was over seas, our barrack cubes had 1 bunk bed and a single bed, I slept in the single bed for a couple months, one of the guys got transferred so I took his top bunk, I had duty that week-end so I had to stay at the barracks while everyone was out partying, about 2.30 am I woke up, looked at the bed where I had slept and saw a figure standing at the foot of the bed, looked like someone had a sheet over their head, I even talked to it, I rolled over to get a better look and the figure was gone. The next morning no-one fessed up, a week later I get a letter saying my grand-mother passed away the same day the same time I saw the figure.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 18, 2010)

Mr. Moo reminded me of this one - this is my last story, I promise...

A couple years ago my dad was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. Almost 6 months later he was living out his last days in hospice care back in Texas. They were staying with my aunt and uncle near San Antonio to be closer to doctors. I live in WI, my sister lived in Florida. We all knew the time was close at hand, so much so that we had stopped calling because it hurt too much. 
One morning at work - 8:30 in the morning, I had this feeling that I needed to call - never did this from work, but just HAD To Call. I spoke with my mom and found out that he was passing pretty quick, she had to go be by his side- IT happened an hour later that morning. 
My sister had something weirder happen that same morning. She was at work and kept feeling a breeze on her neck - then a feeling like a feather was being brushed along her neck. She was certain that someone at work was playing a joke on her - so she booked a flight for later that morning, packed a bag and left for Texas! She doesn't mess around. She was on the plane and to Texas that same morning, all in the works before she found out. She arrived later the same day to be with my mom.
My cousin just 'happened' to be in the area that morning. He lived over an hour away and was supposed to be at work. Instead, he felt the need to drive by and see how everyone was, so he pulled up just after my dad had passed but before anyone else arrived to pronounce him dead. He was able to be there with my mom and comfort her while they took care of my dad's body. My cousin spent the next 2 days at that house, calling people, being with my mom, and moving stuff around the farm for them. 

Talk about God's perfect timing!


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Aug 18, 2010)

back when i was in my 20s i would be driving a long and all of a sudden ther would be a herse in front of me driving along then for some reason the driver would slam on the brake the brake lights would blind the hell of of me i nslwm on my brakes and by the time i was stoped the hurst would be gone this happened to me about several times and withen a few days a family member or close friend diead 

was parking with the wife back in our dating days we were in this sand pit and all of a sudden this bright light came out of the sand bank it wasw a grave stone with 2 people standing beside it i turned on the head lights and the peopole stared to walk towads the car i started the car and got the h e double l out of there we went back a few time with bsome friends but nothing ever happened


----------

